

AWS CloudTrail - Capture AWS API Activity - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/11/aws-cloudtrail-capture-aws-api-activity.html 

======
helper
This has gotten the least attention of the announcements today, but it is by
far the most important for our organization.

Right now we have a tool that polls the aws APIs and tracks changes. Mostly we
care about vcp firewall, security group and IAM policy changes. It will alert
for changes to any critical system. While it gets the job done, it can't track
who made the changes.

CloudTrail solves this problem in a much nicer way.

Thanks for getting this out to your customers!

